# Panacur



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey all,

One of my frogs has been diagnosed with hookworms. I was told that it needs to be treated with panacur, yet my local vet doesn't carry it. Does anyone know a source in the Denver area or an online source that i can get it from ASAP? 

I'm trying hard not to let this guy die and he now developed sores.

Thanks!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Panacur is a brand name of Fenbendazole. I believe there are both other brand names and generic medications. Perhaps you might have more luck asking by the scientific name.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You could call some other local vets, I think the online places require a prescription.



mindcrash said:


> Hey all,
> 
> One of my frogs has been diagnosed with hookworms. I was told that it needs to be treated with panacur, yet my local vet doesn't carry it. Does anyone know a source in the Denver area or an online source that i can get it from ASAP?
> 
> ...


----------



## aaron b (Jun 3, 2004)

I know http://www.herpsupplies.com carries it, but I'm not sure if you need a perscription.

Best Regards,
Aaron Bloch


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think that it requires a prescription. I managed to pick up a huge syringe of it meant for treating horses at a herp show around here.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the same stuff for horses, but I use that orally on geckos. It is a paste though, don't you need the liquid form for darts? The paste you can buy at a feed store right off of the shelf. I have talked with Dr. Frye before about it and he has the liquid form if you would want to check with him. Good luck.

-Shelley


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Dr. Frye is the one who examined the fecal and told me that i should get the powdered form and dust fruit flies in it to treat the frogs. 

I'll call around to a bunch of vet's tomorrow and see if i can track it down, hopefully a few will be open.

Thanks!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have heard the powdered form is much better. It can be dangerous to give an animal this paste, because it has to be reduced greatly. I too did this (bought the same stuff for horses) and alter found out, although hard to voer dose, it is possible, especially since a pea size glode os for around a 100 lb horse? break in in half and again and again and again, until you get to under a single pound. The keep dividing it until you get a few grams. There is not accurate way of administrating this, unless you can get the liquid solution.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

True, but I was dosing monitors and tortises with it. When your pet weighs 5-30 pounds, it's much easier to divide up the dose.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Luckily, I was able to find a vet nearby that works with herps who was able to give me some panacur. He provided some powdered to put on the flies and some liquid that was already measured out in syringes for me to apply to the frogs backs. 

If anyone in the Denver area wants to know the contact info for this vet, just shoot me a pm.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------

